# From Today



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

From my kids video phone you can sort of get the gist of it 
www.youtube.com/user/dustinweim1


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice Mike!
That was a great entry on the long bite.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THe little blobs seemed to be in all the right places. Shame the decoy stopped on the courage test.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah well my dog came home in one piece and gets to do it some more.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice Mike. Nice and tight on the blind searches!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good team, good work and very good long bite.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Good work and a nice dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

what was your score ? Did you get it ??


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Good work Mike.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice! Great job!
How were the other 2 phases? New SchH3?


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Grats Mike!!! \\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I liked it all Mike, nice work. 

Mid to upper 90's I would say. ?? Depending on the judge


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

So Mike, don't keep us in suspense, how was the score?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> So Mike, don't keep us in suspense, how was the score?


We tracked today. Our scores In tracking, obedience, and bite work were 94, 67,92
I was on my way to the nicest obedience routines I have ever personally done it was hot as hell here and my dog was dialed in and smoking till them ****ing retrieves. The dumbbell on the flat my dog go's out fast snatches that sucker hard and tight comes back fast and sits just a smidgen crocked I lost 1 point for the crocked.
We go to the jump here is ware the wheels fall off I toss prolly bit to far shouldnt be no biggie I send the dog the ****er cant find it hes running around looking circles the jump sees the dumbbell tree gives that a look gos back looks some more comes back to the dumbbell tree grabs the Schutzhund 3 dumbbell knocks over the dumbbell tree and brings me the Schutzhund 3 dumbbell big old cluster **** then got people running out resetting the dumbbell tree back up.
Then to the wall I toss good this time I send him WTF HE CANT FIND IT!!!!! hes running around looking climbs back over the wall empty goes back finds it comes around the wall sits all crocked but holding calm :lol: 
Lost 24 points on those 2 exercises.
I think what happened is our grass at the field got a bit to long and was cut Thursday so there was lots of brown dry grass and some clumps here and there all the same color as the dumbbell still no excuse this is our club field. 
Any way who knows, it just sucks if you don't know me I'm not exactly "Joe Smooth obedience guy" Marina had us dialed in the best she could I had the nicest obedience routine I have ever done cooking "did I say that already" then to top it all off no one taped it. Oh well.
There are certain judges that would have passed me that I don't want in my score book Nikki Banfield ain't one of them.
In protection we lost a couple of points in the blind search he bumped when he came in to the blind his barking will/did cost me a couple of points if there was new or strong helper he will bark better but this is our club helper and just learning this was his first trial he didn't do the back 1/2 only the front.
Lost a couple of points on the attack out of the back transport he was a bit shallow but filled it during the drive.
Tracking lost 2 points on the first turn he went past a bit made 2 circles next turn he made one circle lost one point penciled the next 2 corners, he did pick up his pace a bit after each corner that cost 2 points he touched all the articles a bit that cost a little also he seen the last article and picked up his pace a bit on the last 6ft.
His nose was deep and NEVER came up a inch the entire track his pace on the legs was steady and never changed.
He tracked with a tight line reason being this judge likes to follow the dog very close to try and wig or distract them this only puts pressure on my dog and will make him really dig in and track deep I put some force on him last year do make discipline and having someone in his space makes pressure.
Any way he usually doesn't track so urgently but with Nikki on his ass made him faster than normal.
I have better video of both protection and tracking Ill post them soon. The tracking looks awesome.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I liked it all Mike, nice work.
> 
> Mid to upper 90's I would say. ?? Depending on the judge


Nikki's a tough judge I trailed under her last year in Wisconsin and she gave me 96 in what I thought was nearly a flawless protection routine I thought I might be looking at a 96 this time but she tightens the screws at Schutzhund III level.
Lisa Geller did very well and did a really nice job preparing and showing "Fabio" :mrgreen: Tango but Ill let her tell if she likes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job in spite of the OB. Just one of those $#!+ happens moments!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Looked good to me . It sure was a hot muggy weekend for it . I hope you had a few cold ones afterward .


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

That stinks about the obedience! You will clean up next time!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job Mike, It was fun to watch the little pistol do his work!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Enjoyed watching. I have a technical question. Is the helper always in the last blind? I've seen a few of those and it seems the helper is always in the last blind. 

DFrost


----------



## Melanie Becker (Jan 25, 2008)

*Quote: "the ****er cant find it hes running around looking circles the jump sees the dumbbell tree gives that a look gos back looks some more comes back to the dumbbell tree grabs the Schutzhund 3 dumbbell knocks over the dumbbell tree and brings me the Schutzhund 3 dumbbell"*

Well that's an A for effort!....IMO if they can't find it and get one off the dumbell tree they should get some brownie points for that! Problem solving at it's best! LMAO!

Nice work otherwise, you'll get em next time!


----------



## Melanie Becker (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote: " I have a technical question. Is the helper always in the last blind? I've seen a few of those and it seems the helper is always in the last blind."

David, yes the helper is always in the last blind in a trial.

The "blind search" is not a search, it is pure obedience. Some people will put the helper in other blinds in training but in the end if you train it like a search and not like obedience...in a trial if the dog sees the helper in #6 as he enters the field you are in deep doo-doo (will skip the other blinds).

If there was an effort to make the "blind search" more functional and more like a "search" and still keeping the excersise fairly uniform for scoring, I like USPCA's box search....but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Yo Mike...Nice job and CONGRATS....do you plan on trialing at the Regionals??? TS


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Great effort by both, we all know things can go crazy in a trial. You will get it next time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Enjoyed watching. I have a technical question. Is the helper always in the last blind? I've seen a few of those and it seems the helper is always in the last blind.
> 
> DFrost



One of the exercises that gave me a bit of trouble.
With Thunder's air scenting/trailing beginning I had problems getting him to even go towards an empty blind. 
If I had to walk down the center of the field to set up for the blind search he pretty much let me know most were empty before we got to the set up position. In training he also let me know which ones had a decoy in it just from the walk down field.
LOTS of training with someone in every blind but he still slowed down enough at a trial to let me know how foolish he thought it was to go look. :-D


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Enjoyed watching. I have a technical question. Is the helper always in the last blind? I've seen a few of those and it seems the helper is always in the last blind.
> 
> DFrost


The blind search is to demonstrate the dogs ability and willingness to take direction from man. All the exercises were part of the breed test before it evolved into a sport.
You have been training dogs almost longer than Schutzhund has been around so you must know what I'm talking about. I've watched some of them old videos of the Shepherd's of old something had do be done there needed to be some sort of a test to sort through them some of the dogs didn't look like much and the gene pool was pretty small back then.
Putting kidding aside German Shepherd dogs had to be able to conform and be capable of performing these and some other tasks to go into the gene pool and there was reasoning behind all the exercises.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice seeing you again Mike, I really enjoy everytime I visit your club.
Thanks for the always apparent hospitality!
I will see you at Deb's?


----------

